# number size for youth jersey's



## T Shirt Designs (Jul 21, 2009)

I am getting ready to order number's for baskeball. The jersey's will be 100% polyester mesh. I am thinking Thermo-film? But what size should the number be on the back of the youth basketball jersey? No names will be on the back..maybe sponsors on some of the teams. This will be for the city's parks and recreation.

Thank you for your help
Char


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

check with your buyer.

if they have referees from an association they could have a regulation on jersey number size. (and numbers used)

A good order form with a customer signature solves any future issues.

(I would think 6" is good though)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Either 6 or 8 inch would be acceptable. I suggest that you ask you customer to make that choice...and have him sign off on it.


----------

